# Minecraft



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone got this?

Extremely addictive. It is a giant sandbox game with really poor graphics with no goals.

http://www.minecraft.net/

Currently in alpha, been in development for a year but you can buy it now for €9.95 and you will get all future updates or you can download for free and play the offline version. Full version you can go online and build giant cities etc with other people.

Created by one person (now recruiting more people due to the success the game is having) and has made over £2,000,000 out of it.


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

It's ok but I found it got really boring quite quickly.


----------

